# X-trail parts for sale



## gixxer13 (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm selling my car so I am selling off my parts.

1. All season rubber floor mats, set of 4 pieces. $50
2. Hood deflector $50
3. Rear rubber cargo tray (small hole cut out for child seat hook) $50
4. Brand new Alutec strut bar. make an offer

Shipping charges are on top, all prices are obo.


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

where are you located?

Pics will be apreciated.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

how much u want for the strut bar???

let me know im interested and im local too


----------



## bcxtrail (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd be interested in the hood deflector if its the transparent version.


----------



## gixxer13 (Aug 14, 2005)

bcxtrail said:


> I'd be interested in the hood deflector if its the transparent version.


It's the smoke version.


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

gix, please a pic of these:

1. All season rubber floor mats, set of 4 pieces. $50

my right foot area are becoming grayish

Shippment will be to Hidalgo, TX 76750 @ USA


----------



## gixxer13 (Aug 14, 2005)

I have a pending payment on them right now. If the deal falls through, I'll let you know.

Shipping into the USA from Canada will be $35 (heavy box).

I didn't know the X-trail was available in the USA?



Manuelgamex said:


> gix, please a pic of these:
> 
> 1. All season rubber floor mats, set of 4 pieces. $50
> 
> ...


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

gixxer13 said:


> I have a pending payment on them right now. If the deal falls through, I'll let you know.
> 
> Shipping into the USA from Canada will be $35 (heavy box).
> 
> I didn't know the X-trail was available in the USA?


Ouch... too expensive shippment & no, it weren't sold at USA & as long as we don't got snow here, rubber mats aren't available for the Xty here.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## gixxer13 (Aug 14, 2005)

All season rubber floormats are now SOLD.

No reasonable offer for the Alutec strut will be refused. Needs to go!!!!


----------



## edyuen (Oct 10, 2015)

gixxer13 said:


> All season rubber floormats are now SOLD.
> 
> No reasonable offer for the Alutec strut will be refused. Needs to go!!!!


hey i know this thread is OLD but if you still have the bar ill take it.. email me [email protected]


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Old, the post was 7 and half years old... There was a Malaysian company selling them on ebay. Not the Alutec, but a similar one. But if I may, unless you have replaced your struts and control arms, your money is probably better spent on those. 225 55 17 tires will also give you better handling in summer time, and I bet it makes a more noticeable difference than the strut bar ever would.


----------

